# 10 things you need to know about Boa Technology



## Michael_Khaw (Sep 4, 2015)

The article tantalizingly mentions aftermarket kits to replace conventional laces with Boa laces, but doesn't provide any links to finding them! Where does one find them?


----------



## Carlo_Ritschl (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Michael,

My name is Carlo and I am the Social Media Coordinator here at Boa. We currently do not sell an aftermarket kit. We have our Retrofit Lab where we can add the Boa system to a pair of low-cut shoes, but that is something that we only do at various events (for free!).

Send me a message on Facebook or Twitter and I will find out if there is an upcoming event near you.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Jason Sumner (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, Carlo. I've updated the story. Best -- Jason


----------



## Jason7 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude I'm gonna send you like 10 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Trout_Bum1 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've ridden with a pair of Specialized S-Work shoes with Boa for the past 5 years and logged over 17,000 miles in them. I won't even consider another closure system on my shoes then Boa. They are so easy to loosen or tighten on the fly and you have even pressure all over the top of your foot. I'm glad to see over bike shoe makers are finally starting to catch on. 
I have had to replace broken cable twice but it is not a difficult procedure.


----------



## Carlo_Ritschl (Sep 4, 2015)

Great to hear Trout Bum! That makes me happy


----------



## schirien (Jan 30, 2017)

I' m very much interested on retrofitting one of my shoes with Boa System, but I live in Ottawa, Canada. any events coming nearby?
Why don't you sell a retrofitting kit, or have a retrofitting program? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Al_Denard (Sep 24, 2019)

For what does the acronym, Boa, stand? If not an acronym, why Boa? Just curious! Thanks in advance for satisfying my curiosity!


----------



## Burt1 (May 15, 2020)

Al Denard: I would hazzard a guess it's a reference to the snake "boa constrictor" which kills by constricting prey... This system is designed to constrict your feet in a shoe.


----------



## Poggio1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Just bought my first pair of Fi'zi:k cycling shoes with the BOA system. Absolutely fantastic. I will never go back to velcro or ratchet fasteners again. ??


----------



## Matthew2 (Oct 4, 2020)

I just bought a pair from merrell..they are amazing shoes!! I love the way they feel on my feet..got them for golf,but can also do other things...I am worried about how thin the laces are..if one would break,how do you fix them?? Any ideas??


----------

